# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Tại sao phải suy nghĩ lạc quan

## saolaikhong

Điều quan trọng không phải là NHỮNG GÌ XẢY TỚI cho bạn.
Mà là BẠN NGHĨ NHƯ THẾ NÀO về những điều đó.
Ví dụ:
Bạn đang ở phi trường chờ đáp một chuyến bay. Thế rôi hãng hàng không thông báo: “Xin thứ lỗi, trục trặc kỹ thuật. trong ba giờ nữa máy bay mới cất cánh.”
Bạn nổi giận, bạn tự nhủ: “Thiệt là kinh khủng! cả một tai họa!”
Trong khi bạn căng thẳng như vậy, mọi chuyện càng trở nên tệ hại.
Người ta vấp chân bạn, làm đổ cà phê lên đầu gối bạn. và làm mất hành lý của bạn.
Khi bạn chống lại thực tế, thực tế cứ luôn chiến thắng.
Cuối cùng bạn cũng nguôi bớt, lúc ấy bạn tự nhủ: “Mình đâu làm gì được! Thôi ráng coi làm được cái gì đây.”
Bất thình lình mọi chuyện thay đổi! từ một nơi nào đó không biết, một người bạn cũ xuất hiện, hoặc là bạn kết được một người bạn mới, hoặc bạn gặp dịp may, và cuộc đời bắt đầu ủng hộ bạn.
Một khi chúng ta thay đổi suy nghĩ về một “tình huống tệ hại”, chúng ta có thể lợi dụng được nó.
Những dịp may lớn trong đời thường đội lốt vận đen hay tai họa tiến tới chúng ta.
Ví dụ:
Hãy hình dung hai phụ nữ. cả hai đều đã ly dị.
Mary nói, “Tôi thua rồi. Cuộc đời tôi coi như xong.”
Jane nói, “Cuộc đời tôi giờ mới bắt đầu!” Cuộc đời ai sẽ nở hoa?


ĐÚC KẾT


Mỗi “tai họa” trong đời bạn không hẳn là một tai họa, đúng hơn là một tình thế để chờ bạn thay đổi cách suy nghĩ về nó.

----------

